# I'm Back with Newbies!!!



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you miss me?!?! What have I missed? My stoopid pooter went kapooy (as in smoke bellowing out the side kapooy) so it has been agonising not being able to access the forum!! So, without further ado, allow me to introduce you to (some of) my newbies:

Meet Tootie  She's a little scaredy cat and bolts as soon as she sees me but she's too cute for me to be worried about that. And she has also made great friends with Daisy and Fidget (two of my original girls who are now 15 months old) - it's so great to see them running around playing again 










And here is with her boyfriend Lyle (the neutered little boy from Kallan who as it turns out is the vet I've been taking my mice to! ) He is very timid but an experienced escape artist. He escaped the hamster heaven that I put them in and was missing for two days :scared: I was terrified that Theo had found him and he was gone but managed to lure him out with a digestive biscuit and found him cuddling into the computer mouse. He was happy to get back with his brother and girlfriends again!!










This is his brother Tate. Frootie likes him but he only has eyes for Daisy. I have a mousie love triangle :lol: Smile for Tate & Lyle :thumbup:










And this is Frootie - Tootie's sister who loves the wheel, Tate and curling up in a sputnik with Daisy and Fidget (the girlie in the left on the photo.)










I will try to get piccies of Mustard and Custard up soon - they have been really nervous and hide all the time. I think that it might have something to do with the fact that I had to treat them with antibiotics for the whole week after they arrived because they got into a fight. Poor Mustard has a scarred eye but it makes him look a little like a pirate  Custard is slowly coming round and likes to speak to me through the bars of his cage.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  I love brokens


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They are too cute! You can tell they're so well-taken care of!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

aww, they're all lovely


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all  I've never had any cow marked meeces before so can't stop staring at how cute they are


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to agree their lovely looking mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tootie is a rootin' tootin' cuitie.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> What have I missed? My stoopid pooter went kapooy (as in smoke bellowing out the side kapooy) so it has been agonising not being able to access the forum!! .


Me too!
I've had a nasty computer virus for the past two weeks so have not been able to get on whilst it was being fixed.
I'm back now 

Cute mice 
xx


----------

